

N is a Number : A Portrait of Paul Erdős - chromophore
http://onionesquereality.wordpress.com/2010/04/21/n-is-a-number-a-portrait-of-paul-erdos/

======
soundsop
The biography of Paul Erdős, _The Man Who Loved Only Numbers_ , is a great
read. [http://www.amazon.com/Man-Who-Loved-Only-
Numbers/dp/07868636...](http://www.amazon.com/Man-Who-Loved-Only-
Numbers/dp/0786863625)

